# villa or large apartment wanted to rent 2012 stalis area



## laurauk31 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi,

can anyone help im looking for a villa or large apartment with 2 bedrooms lounge and kitchen in or around stalis

for 3 months may to sept 2012

if anyone can help please let me know and photos would be apreciated if possible

thankyou 

laura


----------

